# Nossibeensis question



## JonV (Jan 9, 2008)

I've been trying to dig up information about Ptychochromis Nossibeensis which apparently in some places, say this isn't a true species but just part of the Ptychochromis Sp. only. Can ANYONE tell me anything about this species please. I don't see it listed in the CF profile listings, and I have secured a breeding trio off an auction but I really want to know the rarity of this species and if this is even the species name. Please anyone...

The seller gave me three JPEG shots of the fish in question, if it will help I can post those in here.


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

Paul Loiselle gave a talk at our club. He said that nosibeensis is a variety of Pty. oligacanthus found on the small island of Nosy Be just off the north west coast of Madagascar. There are several crater lakes on the island and the fish from each lake is slightly different. Ideally you would call them Pty. oligacanthus Nosy Be 'Lake Whatever'.

I have the closely related Pty. grandidieri East Coast Gold and wish I had the room for nossibeensis. Very interesting fish!


----------



## JonV (Jan 9, 2008)

Many thanks Vincent, that kind of clears things up a bit.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

Could you post the pictures? I want to see what they look like...

~Ed


----------



## JonV (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## JonV (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

One of my favorite fish. I don't have them now and have the east coast gold which are similar in many ways but don't have the red color for one.










This is my avatar on other sites but for some reason it won't work on Cichlid Forum though I've tried it several times until I gave up. All the other photos of these fish I had were lost when my hard drive crashed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

How big do these get, temperament, and could a few...even a pair...fit in a 75g or a 60g?

~Ed


----------

